

Obama's "Race to the Top" doesn't include humanities - Jun8
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/31/race-to-the-top-of-what-obama-on-education/

======
Jun8
Fish's main point is that in our craze to catch up with China in technology,
not only are we shortchanging college humanities but we are embracing the
"Tiger Mom", test-oriented approach to learning in colleges.

So, rather than trying to emphasize the differences that makes US education
unique, to drive competition, they are trying to out-do China in its own game.

